# Food Rotation



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Through trial and error, Fletcher was on a few different foods as a pup. We finally settled on Merrick Grain Free Puppy until he was around 11 months, then we switched to the Merrick Grain Free Adult.

I've always wanted to try a rotational feeding plan, switching between brands and protein sources every few months. I think I've finally got a plan in mind. He seems to do best on grain free, but I didn't want to load his diet down with potato since that seems to be a common grain replacement, I also wanted to try to find foods that didn't share secondary protein sources. 

This hasn't been an easy search!

I've also given a little consideration to the Chinese Medicine idea of warming and cooling foods so will switch the protein sources between warmer and cooler months of the year. 

Well, after a lot of consideration I think we've finally narrowed down the primary brands we'll be rotating through over the summer months.

- Dr. Gary's Best Breed, Grain Free Salmon and Veg
- Merrick Grain Free, Buffalo
- Acana, (Grain Free) Duck and Bartlett Pear
- Fromm 4 Star, Grain Free Beef Fritata

He still regularly gets Orijen Adult and Instinct Raw Beef as training treats (along with cheese, peanut butter, and other nifty things!).

In the winter months, we'll switch to neutral/warming protein sources like chicken, lamb and venison in the same brand lines as above.

He hasn't yet tried either the Acana or the Fromm, but this is a dog who really hasn't met a food item that he doesn't like, so hopefully he won't have any negative reactions to them and send me back into search mode.

Does this seem like sound plan?????


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My only comment is that the Merrick and Fromm both have multiple protein sources, even though they aren't listed in the title of the food. It isn't a problem as long as your dog is okay with that protein, but pork is often an allergen food for dogs and it is one of the ingredients listed. I prefer food like Acana that lists their single protein in the title. When rotating food I like to rotate single protein sources, not multiple sources at the same time. Your dog might be just fine with the multiple protein sourcing, but if he isn't you will have to figure out which of the multiple ingredients is causing a reaction.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, I've tried to limit the protein sources, but it's harder than I would have thought.

Do you have any recommendations for other brands I can research that won't completely break the bank?

I've thought of doing some sort of home cooked thing, but it's maybe more of a challenge than I can deal with because of my own health concerns.


----------

